# where do the sheep go?



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was just wondering qhere the sheepshead go after they do their thing in the pass? do they return to bridges or ofshore??. are they worth targetting this time of year?
thank you!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Why they snuggle up to their Marine Corp "cousins" in the barracks and call it a night!

Jim


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

lmao

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

They go offshore. There's a certain depth they have to get to for the pressure to squeeze out the eggs...at least that's what I've always been told


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheep go to heaven,goats go to hell....hahaha sorry couldn't resist. One of my favorite CAKE songs!!!


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw plenty of sheepies in the sound yesterday, but targeting them now with rod and reel is going to be difficult because of the hordes of pinfish.


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

There's still plenty around for the next couple of weeks, but they are starting to become less common. A few hints: try different spots, not necessarily around structure but around FOOD. They are much more picky, and smarter from all the old salts that have caught their families over the past 4 months. Use small flourocarbon leaders and small, well-hidden hooks. I use #2 "J" hooks, Owner makes some tough ones. Buy plenty, because their hard mouths will bend alot of them during the fight or when removing the hook. Try different baits (must be fresh, and preferably alive). Cast away from them so they don't spook, then pull your bait right in front of them and then, be patient & don't get discouraged. You may have to follow the same fish and throw 3-4 times before he bites. The bites are small, keep your line tight and wait to feel the "bumps", then set the hook! They don't normally run with the bait when they bite. They'll be gone here in another week or 2, but here's a few I got Memorial Day weekend:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

For some reason every Cummins powered ram truck in KY has a cowbell on the hitch. Rumor has it the sheep run when they hear the cowbell. I wonder why?!?!?!?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw 2 really nice ones in the surf on Sunday.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

So you cant catch sheepshead in the summer?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I have never fished outside of summer months for them. Just current, rocks, oysters, and you have sheepshead I thought.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Most of the sheephead scatter thru out the bay system. They get much harder to catch but they can be caught. Very few did Move into the gulf.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I have zero experience in what you call peak season but have had alot of success in the summer months fishing the boulders at the end of Captiva Island. They were one of the easiest species to target sight fishing with sandfleas and fiddler crabs. Thing is I have never caught one other than sight fishing for them.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

there at the 3 mile bridge. shot a 14 pounder and my brother shot a bunch of 5 and 10 pounders bigest was 23 inches! I dident think they got that big! just go finde em.


----------

